# Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pants...



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Chocolate is giving me all the signs of a soon-to-be kidding, minus the kids. My family is starving and wanting "real" food, my hair looks like a wreck, my socks don't match and I walked out of the house this morning wearing my husband's boxers. Lack of sleep is making me delierioius. Just drank a Full Throttle. Now I;ve got heart palpatations while still doozing off. Anyone else wondering around like a crazy person about now? heck, I've only got 4 more to go then I can rest, right?!  :ZZZ: :help: :wallbang: :hammer:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

:ROFL: 
What's rest during kidding season!?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

Oh yes, that definitely sounds like early labor to me! :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

The waiting is painful...keep us posted...I hope Chocolate doesn't make you wait to much longer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

HeHe... :ROFL:

Oh the woes of kidding time.... we all have those sleepless nights...days... and in between...... feel like a walking zombie... :doh: :help: :hair:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: Sorry I know it's not funny but oh goah your description was priceless!  Hopefully babies soon!!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

Our goat Pye is doing the same thing to us right now. I just want to walk up to her and squeeze them out!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

 sorry!! LOL


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

We have been having CRAZY storms her lately and I was hoping the barometric pressure would just squeeze them out. No such luck.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

I'm with you sister! Gosh I'm going mad. We only have four left too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

Just do what I do. I have been so busy with my 3 jobs plus my little farm and my dads farm that I completely forgot I had a bred doe. She is due some time around the 27th. She was pasture bred and is not progressing as well as I want so she might be due later then that. When I fed her this morning I was looking at her funny because she looks really big since she is always a skinny doe. That's when I remembered oh yeah I need to watch for babies.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

SHE DID IT!!!!!!!!!! SHE GAVE ME :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

LOVE IT!!! Congrats!!! they are gorgeous and momma is as happy as can be!!!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

Thanks!!! What color would I register them as?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

One on left looks like a Chami - and the other a belted Chami


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

Congratulations!!!!! I would think that mama should look pleased, she gave you 2 girls!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

Wow CONGRATS!!! The doe looks happy too!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

Congrats! 2 does are well worth the wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

Congrats... they are beautiful....  :thumb:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

 I can so relate to all of that.....lol!!! My Hazel messed with me for a good couple weeks. I was exhausted!

I LOVE the pic of the smiling goat. That is just hilarious!!!! Is that the mom? Babies are beautiful!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

That last picture is priceless!!! Congrat's n the baby's!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

:clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tired, Cranky, Red Eyes, Hair a Mess, Babbeling, No pant*

Awww Congrats they are adorable! And the pic of Chocolate is HILARIOUS!!!!

I am doing the craze thing right now, I have a doe I was 99% sure was in early labor on Fri night! She was doing all the stretching, ligs gone, etc. up/down, etc. And it's Sun night and still no kids! She's looking a little further advanced, but I doubt kids before morning...I plan to sleep tonight! <now watch she'll kid while I am zzz's>.


----------

